# prop selection



## paulrose (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello all. I am new to the board and come in with a question. I have a 18ft HellsBay Waterman with a 60 2 stroke Mercury. The prop is a 15p ss Vengeance. I am getting a new 4 stroke Mercury. My question is will this prop still work? Any other considerations I should think about during the upgrade? I have thought about a jackplate but did not think I would gain that much for the cost with this particular skiff which runs fairly shallow. Thanks


----------

